# "weed" id



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi all! This weed sprouted on a brom that I got back in November. I removed it from the brom and planted it months ago, it has been growing very slowly until recently it has had growth spurt (I think because of higher humidity). It seems very hardy, my Azureus trample it on a daily basis and it springs back up.

I was just wondering if anyone knows what it could be? 

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

We have what appears to be the same plant growing rampant at the MSU botany greenhouse. I've been told its a kind of mustard - eventually, it will bloom with waxy looking yellow flowers. It pops up everywhere, and grows like, well, a weed.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Cool, thanks Zach! 

Peace,
Shawn


----------

